# Huge Air on the Dries in a new toy



## bryank (Mar 2, 2005)

Project X - My 1st Big Wave Surf in a Production PX56 - Wave Sport

Enjoy,
Bryan K
WS


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

*X56:*

Looks nice. Just saw one the other day. Nice lines. Way better than my 52 was.Seems like they got the sizing right this time for the majority of paddlers. Good job.A year earlier and I probably wouldn't have ended up in the Smoothy.


----------

